
Show HN: Who is the CEO now? – me - blazeeboy
https://www.who-is-the-ceo-now.me/
======
Nadya
This seems like it'd be a fun way to kill 20 minutes - sim games usually are -
but I'm unable to begin any projects and so am unable to make revenue. I
thought maybe I had to hire each position first
(PM+Marketer+Designer+Developer) but that didn't seem to be the case.

I'd think it were intentional as a joke if it weren't for a /js/projects.js
file existing.

~~~
mtmail
I started with marketers until the first project suddenly came in. Then more
marketing and developers until there was a constant flow (3-5 projects
ongoing). 50mil balance after 3 years, increasing about 100k/month.

~~~
Nadya
That... actually makes sense - hah!

The rendering began to slow down so I stopped doing anything and let it run.
My 3 year mark: [https://vgy.me/xgjxkO.png](https://vgy.me/xgjxkO.png) with
about 250k/day increase. Most of my branches look like this:
[https://vgy.me/FAnavY.png](https://vgy.me/FAnavY.png) with a range of
projects: [https://vgy.me/j8zcHS.png](https://vgy.me/j8zcHS.png)

Without any experimentation for metagaming, I think hiring senior marketers at
a 10:1 ratio with any other position would probably rake in money as most
revenue is based on how many projects you can get - while having "just enough
talent" that the projects are profitable.

E: Tested my theory and was right. 500k/day but the UI had become too
unresponsive to continue hiring. As predicted, was a fun way to spend 20
minutes. :) [https://vgy.me/e1pSZJ.png](https://vgy.me/e1pSZJ.png)

